# rxvt-unicode with suid



## fdnull (Jul 8, 2018)

I noticed that  urxvt and urxvtcd files installing with suid permissions. I removed this permission and rxvt works without it fine. It is necessary for work properly?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 18, 2018)

Well. It (they) will function. But it's not safe. That's why they, and X for that matter, are setuid. In short; it's *dangerous* to run them w/o being setuid(1). Aside from the man(1) page I've linked. See also: wikipedia: Setuid for reasons you should *not* change the settings (permissions) they were given at install. 

HTH

--Chris


----------

